
Best performing Cryptocurrencies 2017 +1M% return - Stjerrild
https://coincall.io/content/best-hodl-2017/
======
asax
I mean.. those growth rates are insane. It feels surreal. But on the other
hand, I can't personally complain, having profited from it. What a time to be
alive.

